# Bringing a Pet



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am moving to Singapore and am bringing my cat. I hear that there is a 30 day quarantine imposed. Can any of you that also brought a cat / dog tell me how they did. I am worried that my cat will be traumatized by being away from us especially after surviving the plane flight just before. My husband thinks I am worrying needlessly. Any comments?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Somebody explained this process before, here, in this forum .. maybe you can look it up ?

And also explore Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Home


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ecureilx - Thank you so much for responding to my posts. I was beginning to wonder if I had posted them correctly or not. Your info was helpful, I appreciate it very much.
Jenna


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You can look up more info here .. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...eone-who-may-move-singapore-2.html#post575933

Note that unless you live in approved flats, certain dogs are not approved - i.e. large dogs not allowed in HDB flats, and some condos specifically don't allow large dogs etc.


----------

